# Macro and Tiny Discord - Safe Haven for Giantess, Giants, Macro Furry and etc.



## SizeSupporter (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello, Everyone, I own this server and I created as a safe haven for people who love size fetish content or love to roleplay as a: Giantess, Giant, Tiny, Macro Furry and etc!

Rules for the Server
1. Be kind to everyone
2. Respect others in this group
3.Please do not bother the Giantess Constantly (No one likes a constant spam of messages)
4.This Chatroom will have a lot of Adult Content so please be 18+
5.Be mindful of people this is a Giantess Group to roleplay and get some new friends!
6.Tiny Women and Males are allowed here that includes Male Giants and Female Giantess.
7. if anybody is making you feel bad/mistreating you in DMs, you can contact us for help
8. No underage (under 18) content
9. No politics

*Welcome to Macropolis, the city of size. Home to people big and small! Enjoy your stay!*​
Just follow these rules and have a great time with some awesome and friendly people!

Roles to chose from:
*Tiny
Macro Furry
Giantess
Giant
Switch* - Switch is basically you like to play the giant/giantess role sometimes but you like to be tiny also

Once you have read this click this link here to go to the group and lets me an awesome Size Community :3!

If the link expires send me a DM thanks 
*SizeSupporter Discord Link!*​
​


----------



## SizeSupporter (Sep 3, 2017)

Updated the Link!


----------



## Acaelius (Nov 12, 2017)

SizeSupporter said:


> Updated the Link!


Update the link please.


----------



## Akartoshi (Nov 13, 2017)

...It is expired anyhow.


----------



## SizeSupporter (Nov 18, 2017)

Link Fixed and now it won't expire! :3


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

yeaaa macro you know back in my day (2009) the macro sub culture of the fandom was SO small their wher around 1000 pics on FA at the time and hardly anything related to growth/giant stuff that youd see in cartoons. and Macro squirrels did not even exist (my fav)   SO great that macro micro is so...huge now   in fact sometimes i think its like 60% of the fane dome that i seee it so mutch..i know thats not true but i t feels like it i see it so mutch now on the FA front page


----------

